# Anyone use a Brooks saddle on their mountain bike?



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

I really like my Brooks saddles on my road and commuter bikes, very comfy. Thinking of getting one for the mountain vie but concerned with durability and they are heavy. Anyone have experience with Brooks saddle on mountain bike and if so what model? Thanks!


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

Absolutely wouldn't ride anything else!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Chopped B-17.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Love me Flyer.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 3 Brooks' (2 B-17s and a Team Pro) and all on MTBs (here's 2 of them)...


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Have one on my drop-bar full-rigid bike. Gives a bit of low-tech suspension.


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup, I run a Brooks B17 limited edition swallow with TI rails. Super comfy once she is broken in. This is on my full time bike. Ooozes style in my opinion


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have a Brooks on my commuter/tourer but I went for a Velo Orange on my mountain bike that's the same suspended leather style. Much cheaper when on sale so I don't worry as much about banging it up.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Brooks Ti Swallow. Great comfort and light weight "for a Brooks ".


----------



## momomo (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the Brooks one are suitable when you are riding? i think it is hard


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Brooks Swift


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

N10S said:


> Brooks Ti Swallow. Great comfort and light weight "for a Brooks ".


Great lookin ride man.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I Put a Brooks Saddle on My Mountain Bike | NSMB.e.MAGAZINE - Freeride, Extreme and North Shore style Mountain Biking


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

jl said:


> Brooks Swift


Beautiful dog.....and scenery.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I have a B17, used it on my old KHS when I rode it on the trail. I switch it around and use it in the KHS or my old cromo GT when I ride them on the street sometimes. I love the look and feel of the saddle, but with unpredictable Florida thunderstorms, I don't really use it that much.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

B-17 on my Jamis Dragon 29er. Love it.


----------



## gt.speid (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got a B17 Standard on my El Mariachi and I wouldn't ever change it.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I have a love and hate about brooks saddles,
I have one that i currently dont use. its crazy comfy on a commuter bike where your sitting position is always the same...on my Mountain bike, i find I move around too much and end up to many times sittings on the rivets(unconfortable) . Brooks are good saddles but they only work in one sitting position.


----------



## killarbb (Feb 16, 2012)

i ran a b17 imperial on my redline for a while, but ended up taking it off for fear of ruining a great saddle. i might put it back on though, as my skill level improves the ammount of time im rubbing trees decreases


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Flyer FTW!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I used a B17 Standard on my Singular Swift for some time. It was really, really comfy, with or without padded shorts. I had no problems riding it under rain, just applyed some Proofide one or two times a year. Weight was a non problem. But then I began riding with a group of more agressive riders, and the B17's width was a serious problem on some step trails, causing disconfort and some dangerous OTBs. The B17 had to go.

If I had enough money I would simply get a Swallow or a Swift, but I'm not ready to spend 130€ on a saddle, so I began trying more conventional plastic seats. I went to a SLR, horrible, a Charge Spoon that nearly skinned my rear end and then a Fizik Gobi XM. The Gobi was the best of the three, but only if I keept riding almost every day with it. Tired of unconfortable saddles, I was on the verge of purchasing a Sallow. Then I saw a WTB Silverado on a LBS clearance for 18€. Had to try it.

What an huge surprise, the Silverado has a shape that I find to be remarkably similar to the B17 with that flat top. I find it really confortable, with or without padded shorts. Obviously it lacks the give of the leather, but I found that the biggest confort factor of the Brooks was indeed the shape. 
So, for anyone that likes the B17 but is looking for a lighter/more water resistant/cheaper/narrower you should give a look at the Silverado


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a B17 on a vintage road bike and I love it on there. I think it would probably be too wide for my liking on a MTB though. Plus with the idea of keeping a Brooks for (nearly) life, I'd be worried about trashing a well worn one on a MTB. Just me though.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Chopped B-17.


doesn't look comfortable


----------



## jeff c (Jul 21, 2008)

I am going to give brooks a chance on the mtb. 20 min without padded shorts felt fine, we'll see how 2 hours tomorrow treats me.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Been running brooks on the mountain bikes for over 15 years now. Still have the first saddle. They are fine unless your crashing on rocks or concrete a lot.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't believe most everyone still has the little tabs on the back still intact. I ripped my shorts on those riding my TOURING bike down steep stuff. Absolutely MUST cut those off and spread some sort of putty over the sharp remains. I am assuming everyone who runs an unmodified Brooks off-road lives in flat areas.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I run a Team Pro on my bike. Use the cover for the saddle if you are worried about it getting scuffed up.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Swift Ti*

Yep I run a Swift Ti, on my SIR 9 ss, had it on there for just over a year, finished my first solo 12 hours on it over the weekend, and am stoked, never had a more comfortable saddle


----------



## Geeger_P (Feb 27, 2011)

*Brooks with a thudbuster?*

Just discovered the joy of riding with a B17 on my road bike. I have a long travel thudbuster that I use on the mtb when doing multi day trips and wondering any issues with putting the Brooks on the thudbuster? ie trouble with keeping butt in the sweet spot on the saddle etc.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

B17s x3, on old mtb (now home) x2 on my tandem. Very comfy on long hauls. Pity on the weight


----------



## jjproctor (Oct 16, 2011)

N10S said:


> Brooks Ti Swallow. Great comfort and light weight "for a Brooks ".


Looks nice, I was looking at a Brooks Swift for my Fargo, but might have to look into the Swallow as well

thanks


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is something I posted on the Brooks thread at the bikepacking forum. 

"I also like them on the hardish side. My old B17 is somewhat too soft (most confortable saddle ever still). I just ordered a B17 Narrow for my Pugs and lets see how it is.

I really like the Select line idea, looks exactly what I would like. But they only make the standard B17 with the Select leather, and that one is too wide for techy mtb. The alternative is the Swallow Select, but that's crazy expensive.

The Team Pro Classic is said to have thicker leather and it's cheap. But it's 160mm wide, not much less than the B17's 170mm. I doubt that would make a difference in active mtb riding.

By the way, I weight 200 pounds unequiped, which might explain my desire for thick leather saddles"

I would like to see what Brooks guys have to say about this over here


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Not to be too crude, but if your butt fits, ride it. Unless you have enormous thighs, you will be able to get off the back of the saddle.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

wschruba said:


> Not to be too crude, but if your butt fits, ride it. Unless you have enormous thighs, you will be able to get off the back of the saddle.


Perhaps you are riding less technical terrain, because riding with a B17 around here would be a huge impediment.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

wschruba said:


> Not to be too crude, but if your butt fits, ride it. Unless you have enormous thighs, you will be able to get off the back of the saddle.


Belive me, one thing is being ABLE to get behing the saddle. Another is to do that fast and easly when a 2' drop sudently appears on the high speed singletrack


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I've had a whole bunch of them. Experimenting with different models. Currently I've got a Colt on my other ht and am getting a new B-17, also have a Flyer Special for a spare. 
And a ti-rail Swift on my roadbike. I've read too much about bending the ti-rails so knowing the terrain I like to ride I won't even try it on a ht. 

Only a B-17 Narrow was a clear mistake for mtb as I sat on the "horse shoe" and two of the studs, that was painful on a rough terrain with a hardtail. 

I previously also had a B-17 that I sold after using it quite a lot. Yes, it's wide but that didn't bother me. And there's a new one coming my way.

My first Brooks was a Team Pro and I rode it a lot. Only sold it this year to try a Colt instead. Not sure what I think about that swap yet. Team Pro was perfect and saw a lot of action.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

rinseflow said:


> Only a B-17 Narrow was a clear mistake for mtb as I sat on the "horse shoe" and two of the studs, that was painful on a rough terrain with a hardtail.


This makes me a little nervous about my last purchase


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> This makes me a little nervous about my last purchase


It might work for you.

I'm not a big guy by any means, quite the opposite, but seem to need a wider saddle than most people.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have 3 Brooks, two Champions and a B17 Special...But, I don't bother with a Brooks on my Ellsworth Moment




























That old '37 cruiser has seen about as many rough roads as my DEAN has seen trails, lol.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I love my B-17 on my rigid Karate Monkey. I have not had any issues with the width on more technical Terrain.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Got my new B-17 today, installed it and took it for a quick test ride. Quick being the keyword here. 










-8F outside and the B-17 didn't let my rear freeze. Surprisingly soft as new, I'd forgotten how these are. The Colt is definitely a tougher saddle to break in.

Sun was setting already and the saddle just looked black. It isn't. It is a blue one. Hope that shows better in daylight.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

PrincipalRider said:


> I have not had any issues with the width on more technical Terrain.


It depends a lot on what do you define as technical terrain



















As you might see, I'm on a B17 standard in those pics. I'm finding it easier to get behind it on the Pugsley, because of the wide 100mm BB.

Today I received the B17 Narrow. Confirmed that it was way too narrow, I was sitting on the metal frame. Sold it right away. A good thing is that the leather on that one was incredibly thick, something like 5.5mm. My old B17 is around 4mm, and I read reports that the Select B17 is not much over 4.5mm


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

One additional good thing about Brooks saddles is they're easy to sell. That's why I've been so comfortable in trying out many models in just a couple of years. Try doing that with the more expensive plastic ones without heavy losses.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Kelly and Fisher were selling Mtb's with them that way back in 81:










Staying with the theme, this one:


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

Geeger_P said:


> Just discovered the joy of riding with a B17 on my road bike. I have a long travel thudbuster that I use on the mtb when doing multi day trips and wondering any issues with putting the Brooks on the thudbuster? ie trouble with keeping butt in the sweet spot on the saddle etc.


I've got a Team Pro on a short travel thud buster and have had no problems. I just set it up so that I'm in the sweet spot when seated under normal conditions (no bumps). I'd use the same approach for the long travel as well. Keeping any seat in the ideal position while using a thudbuster is not possible as the seat will always move down and backwards in line with the post travel - the long travel post exacerbates the issue due to more movement. I suspect that if it was an issue, you would already have recognised it.

Brooks do have suspended (sprung) models. Maybe replacing the thudbuster with a rigid post and mounting a sprung saddle would be an option if seat movement is an issue.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Any more comments on the Team Pro?
This one sounds like a good idea to me, thicker leather, sligthly narrower than the B17...


----------



## Handles (Apr 25, 2010)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Any more comments on the Team Pro?
> This one sounds like a good idea to me, thicker leather, sligthly narrower than the B17...


I tried a B17, but found it a little wide, so I changed it out for the Team Pro. Don't be tempted to go too narrow with a Brooks as the top is curved.

It has taken a LOT longer to break in - the leather is thicker than the B17. I have the Titanium model in Honey and the construction is great. It is still not a light saddle, so if you're a weight watcher, skip it, but the Ti model is a lot lighter than the B17 was. I really like the big copper rivets and the colours in the leather as it has aged. In fact it just seems to get better as it gets older.

I believe that Wallingford cycles in the US will let you exchange your brooks if it doesn't fit. I'm in Australia, so had to take a chance - should have picked the Team Pro first. I sold the B17 on Ebay for pretty much the same price as I brought it, so even if you can't get to try before you buy, It's pretty safe to buy the B17 as there seems to always be people looking for them.

Don't forget to get the brooks leather treatment as well - it helps break the saddle in and protect it. I used quite a bit during the break in, but don't use it that much anymore - maybe once every 6 months or so.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Just a word on treatment. Since I live in cowboy country I treat my Brooks saddles, 2 B-17 Imperials, 1 B-17 Narrow, 1 Colt, 1 Flyer, just like cowboys treat their saddles. Brooks Proofide is too expensive. I brush on a thin coat of peanut oil to the underside, once it's dry a thin coat of mink oil. Both avalable at your local grocery store. I only treat my saddles if they have been soaked from rain. Not riding a Brooks saddle because of the fear of getting them wet makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Handles said:


> I tried a B17, but found it a little wide, so I changed it out for the Team Pro. Don't be tempted to go too narrow with a Brooks as the top is curved.
> 
> It has taken a LOT longer to break in - the leather is thicker than the B17.


I'm a little afraid of the Team Pro being a little too round, as I happen to like the flatness of my B17. But the thicker leather is a good thing for sure


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Bump for the b17 narrow

Tried a Pro and a swift.... could not pee for a week. Love the imperial.


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

I have the new Brooks C17 on my mountain bike and like


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I put a NOS 1970's Brooks B5N (same shape as the b17n) on my fargo, it started out really dry and stiff, but broke in to my liking within 1000 miles. My coworker who is a huge brooks fan says mine is still way way way too stiff, but I don't think I would like it is it was softer.

also, whomever asked about the brooks+thudbuster combo. I highly recommend it as long as you aren't a weight weenie.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

B-17, love it!


Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

It never dawned on me until right now that it is easy to get off the back with the 100mm bottom bracket.

I will have to check it out on the 29er and see what is up... Thanks!!



Ze_Zaskar said:


> It depends a lot on what do you define as technical terrain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

I have the new Brooks Cambium on my mountain bike. Great seat for getting dirty and comfy. Little lighter than than the other Brooks saddles.
BROOKS ENGLAND LTD. | CAMBIUM


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Both - B17 on the Sawyer and Pro on the SS.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got a B-17 for the El Mariachi Ti...like it so much I'm probably going to get a Ti rail version.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Another lover for the C17. Only been on a couple rides, but it is quite the nice saddle. I've removed the B17 in favor of the C17 on my Blizzard, but the pro will go back on my MUSS. It's nice to have longer rails, but the clamp on my RF post doesn't allow me to take full advantage. Guess I'll finally have to get the Thomson and stop comin up with excuses. I must admit that it's strange to ride an Italian rubber Brooks, but so far it's been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone use a Brooks saddle on their mountain bike? 



Yes. Here we call them hipsters


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a little surprised no one has mentioned what happens when you try to ride the nose of the saddle on steep ups. It ain't pleasant. :yikes: You can praise Brooks saddles for many things, but being taint-friendly isn't one of them. I guess it's just me and how I ride my hilly terrain in CT.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> Anyone use a Brooks saddle on their mountain bike?
> 
> Yes. Here we call them hipsters


I think you have us confused with those kids who won't get off your lawn. Is your name a reference to ambergris?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> I think you have us confused with those kids who won't get off your lawn. Is your name a reference to ambergris?


Not confused. Only a hipster could cleverly use a word such as ambergris.....well done.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gasp4Air said:


> I'm a little surprised no one has mentioned what happens when you try to ride the nose of the saddle on steep ups. It ain't pleasant. :yikes: You can praise Brooks saddles for many things, but being taint-friendly isn't one of them. I guess it's just me and how I ride my hilly terrain in CT.


Where do you think the phrase "on the rivet" comes from? If you are riding the nose of a Brooks and you aren't giving enough gas to lighten the load your taint is bearing, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Where do you think the phrase "on the rivet" comes from? If you are riding the nose of a Brooks and you aren't giving enough gas to lighten the load your taint is bearing, you're doing it wrong.


I climb hills just like an old VW bus - slowly, in low gear and requiring frequent stops to cool off.

_On the Rivet_ is new to my ears. I looked it up and here's what Urban Dictionary said:

on the rivet
Extreme physical exertion to the point of almost giving up. Derived from bike racing in the olden days when bike seats had rivets, and in an effort not to get dropped one would slide forward on the saddle to exert maximum pressure on the pedals so as to hang on the the amphetamine-loaded Belgian in front of you.
Person 1: So how'd you do? 
Person 2: Dude, I was on the rivet for like an hour until I finally blew.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Another lover for the C17. Only been on a couple rides, but it is quite the nice saddle. I've removed the B17 in favor of the C17 on my Blizzard, but the pro will go back on my MUSS. It's nice to have longer rails, but the clamp on my RF post doesn't allow me to take full advantage. Guess I'll finally have to get the Thomson and stop comin up with excuses. I must admit that it's strange to ride an Italian rubber Brooks, but so far it's been a pleasant surprise.


Got any pics?? I'm waiting for the C15 to come out later this year...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

There are a few threads that already have pics, of both the slate and natural versions. I found a demo version with red script online and nabbed it since I try not to pay full price for anything. The saddle is different than the leather brooks, does not break in with sit bone marks that would indicate wear, and there is no maintenance so I figured I'd save a couple bucks. I do like the red script too though. Anyway, here is a pic I posted earlier in a different thread.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!!!
I'm really thinking about getting one of these...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

How does the C models of Brooks compare to the B models of Brooks. One model is made of fabric, and another of leather, right? Also, anyone tried Chromag saddles? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

"Brooks Cambium is a range of saddles made from vulcanized natural rubber and organic cotton canvas enhanced by a thin layer of structural textile for added resilience and legendary Brooks longevity. The uniquely flexible, maintenance-free, waterproof top is designed to follow the rider’s movements to deliver immediate comfort and ease of use."

Description from Brooks. My experience with the C is the rubber material is soft right out of the box and does not stretch and require tightening of the seat frame. In fact there is no adjustment in the frame. The B model leather is stiff out of the box but softens and com forms with use. The C I am comfortable getting it wet and muddy, the B you would not want to get it wet and muddy. The B is very comfy after several hours seat time and using a conditioner. The C I have about 1,200 miles installed on the mountain bike and I do not think it has changed at all from when new. 

I like the B for road bike and C for mountain bike


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Brooks now partnered with Levi's is offering the cambium with jean as the cotton textile top. Does the saddle wear like an old pair of jeans? You be the judge.


----------



## dakineboy03 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey man what kind of KHS is this? I'm pretty sure someone sold me this frame with specialized stumpjumper decals on it


----------

